# Progress in Shotokan



## Eastpointvet (May 21, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

I just wanted to give a quick update to my training thus far. Everything has gone great and I'm really enjoying my journey in Shotokan. Some of you may remember my previous introduction thread, but in that post, I mentioned that I resumed my martial arts training in January. The first couple of months were grueling yet exciting. I remained focused and trained often. I was allowed to test for 8th kyu (yellow) a couple of months ago in which I was successful. After training pretty hard and frequently over the past few months, I was eligible to test again for 7th kyu. Much to my surprise, not only did I pass the examination, I was allowed to advanced to 6th kyu. 

It's been a great experience so far and each day of training brings about a different challenge. It's been quite an exciting experience thus far but also very humbling in the same regard since my Sensei, the entire teaching staff and many of the students are quite exemplary. I'm glad that I listened to some of the advice given here to ignore my previous training, start over and learn. I'm looking forward to advancing and participating more in the community in the future.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 21, 2014)

Congrats on the progress!


----------



## Instructor (May 21, 2014)

Awesome!  Keep it up.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (May 27, 2014)

There are tons of videos on You Tube. The JKA kata videos are among the best. Here is one playlist with the Heian kata prominent. Very helpful, I think. All beautifully done. 
Heian Shodan JKA - YouTube


----------



## Grenadier (May 28, 2014)

Congrats!  If you don't mind my asking, which dojo did you join?


----------



## Eastpointvet (May 31, 2014)

OldKarateGuy said:


> There are tons of videos on You Tube. The JKA kata videos are among the best. Here is one playlist with the Heian kata prominent. Very helpful, I think. All beautifully done.
> Heian Shodan JKA - YouTube



I stumbled across this playlist a couple of weeks ago. Good stuff!


----------



## Blade~ (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats, I'm thinking about the same. Got my green belt way back years ago in Shotokan, now thinking again going back. Sounds like it's a whole new experience.


----------

